# Petrie's new homemade toys. What do you think.



## cockatiel92 (Mar 1, 2009)

these toys were just made, what do you think of them.

this is the new play stand outside his cage. he hasn't used it yet i dont know why. do you think i should add to it or change something around. 



















now this is a foraging toy i made that i cut off part of a glad tubawear top off and i added a paper towel that can be changed for him to chew through to get to the food inside. at the moment i have it cut so he learns that he has to shred it to get the food. eventually i hope in getting a paper towl with out the cuts and he has to get into it on his own. 




















This here is a chew toy for him to play with.



















what do you think of these toys. any ideas on improvements. im pretty new at making toys. thank you so much for your imput.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

very neat - don't forget cat balls make awesome foraging toys as well - shove some chunks of millet in them  Mine love them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome, you done a good job. The ball with the bell is good fun for them! (if they like them)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! Looks fun!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

they look great. I'm sure he will have fun, especially when food is a prize!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job


----------

